# Cuesta Rey Sun Grown Centro Fino No. 60 Cigar Review - Decent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked this smoke. It had a good flavor to it. But it burned uneven, even though I torcheded it up multiple times to try n even it out. But it nev...

Read the full review here: Cuesta Rey Sun Grown Centro Fino No. 60 Cigar Review - Decent smoke


----------

